# Running a bar



## mpc (Jul 29, 2014)

There's 3 of us looking to run a bar somewhere in Spain. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease. 

Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Mc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpc said:


> There's 3 of us looking to run a bar somewhere in Spain. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease.
> 
> Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Mc



Dont!! Its costly, its complicated and you really wont make enough money to cover your overheads. You would also need to be fluent in Spanish

I see you've asked in other countries too


----------



## mpc (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah to be honest we are fairly young all 24/25 have experience in running bars etc in the uk and just want to get away while we can for abit.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpc said:


> Yeah to be honest we are fairly young all 24/25 have experience in running bars etc in the uk and just want to get away while we can for abit.


I dont blame you, but Spain isnt easy and there is mass unemployment. The rules and regulations are very different from the UK and without the knowledge or the language, you could get into a mess. Theres also the legalities of being a resident in Spain. You would have to be autonomo, which can cost around 250€ a month, regardless of income, just so you would be a resident and be able to claim healthcare. 

If I were you, I'd go over and have a holiday first of all, while there do some serious investigating - ask bar owners what its like, look around - and have a laugh at the same time

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Or even better, come over and try to get a job in a bar. See firsthand how it works and you'll be able to make a more informed decision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

David1979 said:


> Or even better, come over and try to get a job in a bar. See firsthand how it works and you'll be able to make a more informed decision.


True, I was going to suggest that.......... and then I thought, bar work is so hard to come by, health care provision, residencia, renting.......

Jo xxx


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

jojo said:


> True, I was going to suggest that.......... and then I thought, bar work is so hard to come by, health care provision, residencia, renting.......
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeah, well, I wasn't going to mention that as most of the folk I have spoken to who work in bars and who aren't local are doing it cash in hand for a few weeks to pay for an extended holiday :spy:

Still, even offering to "help out" a local bar owner in exchange for information for a few weeks would be invaluable I reckon.

The main point is, don't just come over and pick somewhere at random and hand over your dough!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

mpc said:


> There's 3 of us looking to run a bar somewhere in Spain. We looked at renting a place but where we could afford rent etc, with savings etc we couldn't afford the outright payment of a lease.
> 
> Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Mc


I am sorry to tell you that you have the same opportunity to get money running a bar In Spain than selling freezers in a North Pole or selling combs for a balds, now is not a good idea,I am retired now after runing a bar here for 40 years and the last 4 years was horrible, there are thousands of bars here with no customers, you can get one for free just pay the montly rent,(when in good times you must pay 100.000euros or more for get one) a lot of people have lost their money trying to recover, but people dont have money to expend in bars now, wait for a better times...


----------



## castaway06 (Jul 25, 2014)

When I first came over here from the UK I had owned and run a large UK pub with late night discos, karaoke, sports teams, food offering the whole nine yards. The grand plan was to buy a bar here, because we had the relevant experience good and bad from the UK, and to enjoy a nice life in the sun.

There is a world of difference between working in or even managing a bar, and actually owning it with all the additional stress, responsibility etc. that goes with it, because ultimately you are responsible for your own pay cheque and not someone else.

We chose the Canaries specifically because of the 12 month season down here as opposed to the six month if your lucky season on the Costa's and Med. But it became apparent very quickly once we started doing some on the ground research by looking at locations, talking to owners and observing actual traffic (punters) that it would be a very quick way to lose a lot of money. Long and short of it is we ended up teaching English and eight years later I'm still here in the sun 

If a bar is for sale, it is for sale for a reason, and that reason is never what the current owner is telling you. If its closed, again why? and the why is never what they will tell you the reason is. Do not believe the husband/wife is ill, granny has died and we have to go back to the UK, or we want to concentrate on our other business interests stories. The simple truth is its a financial black hole and they are trying get out with a little bit of cash before they go under. 

And finally if it is up for rent, it is because the current owner thinks that is the only way he is going to get some income out of it. If it was hugely profitable he'd put a manager in or run it himself.

Sorry to sound so cynical, but been there got that T-shirt !


----------



## mpc (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheers guys. In an ideal situation it sounds like the perfect life. But if it was that easy then I guess more people would do it. 

Think we will have to reassess our plans


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mpc said:


> Cheers guys. In an ideal situation it sounds like the perfect life. But if it was that easy then I guess more people would do it.
> 
> Think we will have to reassess our plans


Sorry, we don't mean to 'burst bubbles' or ruin plans, but you did ask lol

Good luck tho with your plans - I really understand that you wanna get out there and something 'different' - keep looking, just not a bar in Spain right now


Jo xxxx


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

About a month ago we found ourselves in an hotel on the seafront at Peniscola. At its' front there was a small bar/cafe. As we NEEDED a drink we dropped in and chatted to the very friendly young people running the bar. 
They were four Romanian friends giving it a go. They had decorated the place in a kind of funky 'south american' theme, had a limited menu, were incredibly hospitable and working very hard. They had been going for only a few weeks. It would be lovely to go back and see how they are doing but we live a long way away. I am only saying this because I think that their location was the very best it could be in the town where they were. and due to their apparent work ethic they SHOULD make it work. I would love to know that they are doing well but the one young guy said he was struggling with pleasing the 'officials' I really wish them well and to the OP if you do have an (ad)venture I wish you well!


----------

